# For We Are Many (Book 2 of the Bobiverse)



## Dennis E. Taylor (Apr 29, 2017)

Dang, sorry, I'm a little late on this.

For We Are Many, the second book in the Bobiverse series, has been released on Amazon and Audible.

So far, so good.

Book 3 should be out in August of this year.


----------



## ralphkern (Apr 29, 2017)

Big like!


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Apr 29, 2017)

I absolutely loved the first two books, Bizmuth! I read the second in two days, and ignored almost everything else happening in the world around me.  Congratulations on their success. 

You're developing the various storylines beautifully...I can see this going on for many, many years (at least I hope this universe will continue onward indefinitely!!). Looking forward to the next release, CC


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 29, 2017)

Well done, and am looking forward to the next books - let's see if you can replicate the success of the first one!


----------



## ratsy (Apr 30, 2017)

Dennis, huge congrats! I actually started book two yesterday and am really enjoying it so far. You should be super-proud of what you've done!


----------



## Parson (May 1, 2017)

I also totally enjoyed the two books I've read of the "Bobiverse." I'm looking forward to book three as well. It's an original concept and well executed! I hope that this is the beginning of a really good run for you.


----------



## Danny McG (May 1, 2017)

Just got my copy of book two and hoping to find time to start it shortly. Really enjoyed book one


----------



## Droflet (May 1, 2017)

Well done. I WILL get book one soon, now that I've finished with rewrites. Much success.


----------

